# Mahindra 5010HST Service Manual



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

I have been given a complete service manual for the 5010HST CAB by a very generous member of this FORUM. I am not a Mahindra mechanic, but I would be happy to pass along any pages from the manual to others trying to make their own repairs. Just send me a MESSAGE describing what you're trying to do and I will help any way I can.


----------

